# خريطة الوطن العربي للطاقات المتجددة



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...انا اعمل في مشروع وهو انشاء اطلس الطاقات المتجددة للوطن العربي حيث يوضح هذا المشروع اين يمكن وضع مشاريع الطاقات المتجددة(طاقة رياح-الطاقة الشمسية) وذلك في خريطة واحدة وقد بدأت في جمع المعلومات في بلدان (ليبيا-تونس -الجزائر) بس لو حد عند معلومات عن سرعات رياح او اي قياسات اخري في اي بلد عربية ارجو ان يزودوني بها..........وشكرا ليكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أغسطس 2009)

اذكر ان عندي ملفاً من مصلحة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة
سوف أبحث عنه وأزودك بالمعلومات (وهو عن السعودية)

وفقك الله في مشروعك.


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك
لو كان معايا اجة كنت ارسلتهالك بس انا هحاول مع اصدقائي لعل و عسى


----------



## الساحر (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم.................... انا بنتظار الملف يا د.محمد


----------



## الساحر (27 أغسطس 2009)

مفيش اي حد متشوق لهذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

كلنا متشوقين و في انتظار الملف من الدكتور محمد


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

نحن بأنتظار هذا الملف المهم واذا تواجد عندنا اي معلومة مهمة سنزودك بها مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيكم.................... انا بنتظار الملف يا د.محمد


 


الساحر قال:


> مفيش اي حد متشوق لهذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


عبدالرحمن همام قال:


> كلنا متشوقين و في انتظار الملف من الدكتور محمد


 

الأخ الكريم الساحر ​ 
أعتذر كثيرا على تأخري ​ 
والله لقد فات الموضوع عليّ
ولم أتابعه ..  اكرر أسفي ..

ولكن وجدت موقعا لرئاسة الأرصاد 
به المعلومات ةالخاصة بمدن المملكة .. وبه درجات الحرارة وسرعة الرياح .. والرطوبة...وغير ذلك

وهذا هو الموقع :

http://www.pme.gov.sa/env_av.asp​ 
اشكركم .. وبارك الله فيكم.​


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك دكتور انا حاليا اعمل عليه واجمع المعلومات في دولة مصر وانشاء الله ازودكم كل ماهو جديد


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور شكرا جزيلا ..............الملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك bryar.............. وانا بنتظار مشاركتك معي


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

علماً كل من يشارك معي في هدا الموضوع سوف اضيف اسمه معي........... وتم اضافة الدكتور محمد بالراحيل معي


----------

